# New here, and a -possible- owner. :] UPDATE: Got a cat!



## EquestrianRachel (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi, my name is Rachel. I'll be a first time cat owner hopefully soon. My grandparents [who are in their 80's] have two cats that were born around April of '07. They are great companions for my grandparents. But, both of my parents love their orange cat, and wanna bring him to our house, as he is real mischievous, and is alot of work for my grandparents. We called my grandpa and talked to him about it, and he said he would talk to my grandma about it, so we aren't for sure yet that we will be able to bring him home. The other cat likes being a "only cat" anyway.

My mom has had cats all her life, and is great with them.

I'll let you all know if we are able to get him! 

He doesn't really have a permanent name, but if we get him, we are naming him Tigger, since he is orange and has a springy personality like him. :lol: 

Please pray, hope, or wish we can bring him home!


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Welcome to the forum! Good luck on getting Tigger!


----------



## EquestrianRachel (Jan 3, 2008)

Thank you! My dad told me my aunt was also trying to convince my grandma of us getting him LOL!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I hope you get Tigger!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Rachael. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you! Welcome.


----------



## xTania (Jan 1, 2008)

welcome to the site!


----------



## EquestrianRachel (Jan 3, 2008)

Thank you all so much! 


"Tigger" can really get in the way of my grandpa. My dad told me that yesterday, the cat was in the way, my grandpa tripped over him, and knocked his computer off the desk.  

So, it would be a partly nice thing to take him for my grandpa.


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome! i hop you can get Tigger !

i answered the horsie post in "the lounge" section


----------



## EquestrianRachel (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, my grandma didn't wanna give him up. I don't blame her. She's dying, and that's one thing she wants to care for before she passes. I really didn't wanna take him from her right now. We are still gonna get custody of Tigger when she passes away, so I'll own him, just not now.

The good news...

No more than 10 minutes after we found out we can't have him, we got the crazy idea of going down the street to our rescue center to "just look". Yeah right! :lol: I'm SO good with convincing.

We looked at one cat they had named Luna, and he was black, very vocal, and so affectionate. We loved him. But, he had medium length hair, and wouldn't go good with my dads allergies. [which is why we are just now getting a cat]

Then we looked at a cat named Bob. And we adopted him.  

He's real nervous and hid under the bed the whole time we were at Petsmart. We just got him out about 20 minutes ago, and now he's upstairs with all of us sniffing around. I'll get some pictures of him.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## EquestrianRachel (Jan 3, 2008)

Thank you! He's a angel.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

EquestrianRachel said:


> I'll get some pictures of him.


That was at 7:40pm, EST. Got pics yet?  
If you can't get pics posted, tell us what Bob looks like; tabby, solid, color fur, color eyes, white markings, age?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome! And congrats on your new baby! Will you be renaming him? And of course....where are those pics???????


----------



## EquestrianRachel (Jan 3, 2008)

He was born September, 3rd, 2001, so he is 6. :]

I got some pictures, uploaded them to a file, and they aren't there. So, I'll have to take some new ones. :]


----------



## yyellowstreet (Jan 2, 2008)

meow! welcome to catforum!! can't wait to see pictures!!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Glad you were able to rescue a cat Rachel, look forward to seeing pictures :wink:


----------

